# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Muscle and Sensory Testing

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Muscle and Sensory Testing 
(DVD only)
By *Nancy Berryman Reese*




 
*Publisher:*  Saunders *Number Of Pages:* 656 *Publication Date:* 2005-02-25 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0721603378 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780721603377 

*Product De@@@@@@ion:* 

Significantly revised and updated, the 2nd edition of Muscle and Sensory  Testing incorporates precise anatomic testing techniques in a  well-organized and easy-to-use format. It features a unique chapter on  sensory testing, illustrations of gravity-resisted and  gravity-eliminated positions for testing, and a chapter on using  observational gait analysis as a screening tool for muscle testing.  Photographs of testing procedures and line drawings are included; the  line drawings of muscles are now enhanced to show innervations. This new  edition also includes a CD-ROM with valuable additional material.  Instructor resources available; contact your sales representative for  details. * Provides clear, easy-to-follow instructions for manual muscle  testing * Superb illustrations help readers visualize how the test is  to be performed * Explains testing for trunk and extremity muscles an *  provides information on hand-held dynamometry * Enhances knowledge on  how to perform manual muscle testing on infants * Presents an overview  of the neurological screening exam, how to perform it, and how to  interpret the results * Provides the reader with a resource for gait  deviations and associated muscle weakness * Contains an evaluation of  the most current research in the field of muscle testing.


DVD, 5.72 GB
95.7 MB X 49 + 11.7 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/159743668/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159749415/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159755037/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159760226/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159765640/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159770397/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159774970/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159779531/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159783871/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159787816/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159791775/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159796365/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159799598/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159803147/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159806486/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159809921/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159813393/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159816642/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159820148/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159823211/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159826274/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159829432/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159832289/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159835509/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159838319/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159840995/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159947707/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159954698/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159962724/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159970591/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159979169/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159987651/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/159996248/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160005355/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160013721/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160022442/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160031300/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160038141/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160043484/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160048489/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160056268/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160064908/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160074033/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160082103/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160087600/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160093590/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160098593/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160103005/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160107376/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/160107802/Muscle___Sensory_Testing.part50.rar


منقووووول

----------


## palmiras

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

